# BioChem exam in 1hr 30mins



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!Don't know the stuff, my stomach is all over the place and I think my brain leaked in the night







I've gone bonkers.Wavey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Haha! I think my brain leaked out last night too! Good luck with the exam! Try to stay calm. As soon as you get in there you will remember stuff. Thats always the way with exams anyway!You will see the questions and get into Bio chem mode, then it will all come flooding back! Remember to breath!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

can't work out what time you posted (UK).Good luck anyway!!!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks Nikki and Jo. I just got to read your replies before I went.It went Ok in the end







Wavey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

yay! I knew it would go fine! Ive been having an AWFUL IBS day today and i still made in into work and stayed there until just now! I thought i would have to run off after about half an hour! lol.Do you have any other exams this week?


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Ooh, thats not fair, I hope you feel better real soon, Nikki. No more exams for a few months. All I have now is coursework.Fun. Fun. Fun.Wavey


----------

